# need help picking a reel



## jdc72cutlass (Sep 18, 2014)

I been looking at buying a better reel for a while now and was looking through lots of places. Im not the most familiar with fishing stuff but im trying to learn. I saw a couple reels that might be interested in picking between. I saw a shimano twin power 8000 and a shimano spheros 8000 or 10000. The twin power is slightly used while both spheros are brand new. All three are about the same price, around $200. Is there any input or suggestions on which is better or even any other reels I should be looking at? Trying to stay around that price or maybe a lil higher if its something worth it. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

How and what are you fishing for?


----------



## jdc72cutlass (Sep 18, 2014)

Honestly not really sure. All kinds of fish. My friend just says these fish are in season, those fish are here. Lets go to the galveston pier. Lets go to free port. Lets go on the boat. And I always take my same fishing pole. I just want something a lil bigger and better. A few weeks back I went to galveston and real big black drum were biting. My friend just said I need to look at a fishing reel that is probably 8000 and up. So I have been looking and I know shimano is a good brand and those are the reels I saw that were more around my price for right now.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like he might be thinking of redfish. An Abu Garcia will work just fine. You might need to have a pier net to get the fish onto the pier given the weight.


----------



## Saltlife4o9 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a shimano ci4+ 3000 that works really well on bull reds


----------



## jdc72cutlass (Sep 18, 2014)

Any certain model I should be looking at? Are they better or worse than the ones I mentioned?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

For big fish you want a reel with a good drag system. Any basic big reel Abu Garcia Ambassadeur will suffice.


----------



## jdc72cutlass (Sep 18, 2014)

Would a 27 drag work ok?


----------



## jdc72cutlass (Sep 18, 2014)

So any other suggestions, or help with the reels I mentioned?


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

The Shimanos you mentioned are a fine choice, but the Twin Power may have trouble with service and parts here in the USA. Its a Japan model. 

Depending on the line you are using (Braid vs Mono) you may be able to go smaller. Inshore, braid and 3k-4k sizes are popular with 20-30lb braid for example, offshore, 8-10K sizes with 50-60lb braid.


----------



## ieatfish (Jun 22, 2013)

Shimano stradic 4000 ci4+ will handle any fish in Galveston, imo best reel for thr money

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I would say "forget the spheros model", go with Stradic FJ for bigger one or Ci4+ for smaller one.
For inshore, Stradic Ci4+ 3k or 4k would take care of all the fishes (reds, flounders, specks). 20-30lb braid
For light offshore, Stradic 8k or 10k would do the job for kings, lings, small AJs, small snappers, wahoos. 50-60lb braid
For heavy offshore, you would need to get Stella 18k or 20k models to go after big snappers, big AJs, groupers, bft, yft. 100-150lb braid with topshots.


----------



## jdc72cutlass (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you. Thats really what I was looking for. Explained more of what I would need for the different types of fishing.... but one more thing. Is the Saragosa a lil better then the stradic? The saragosa seemed to be a lil more expensive. Those were the 2 I were looking at since I moved from the twin power and spheros. Either the saragosa or stradic in 8000-10000


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Quantum Cabo 4000 is a great saltwater reel that can do anything! 

For the money a new Shimano Symetre 4000 is hard to beat.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

jdc72cutlass said:


> Thank you. Thats really what I was looking for. Explained more of what I would need for the different types of fishing.... but one more thing. Is the Saragosa a lil better then the stradic? The saragosa seemed to be a lil more expensive. Those were the 2 I were looking at since I moved from the twin power and spheros. Either the saragosa or stradic in 8000-10000


I have Stradics and Saragosa reels. I beleive they are about equal in strength, but if I had to choose one as more rugged, it is the Saragosa.. The Stradics are, by far, smoother and nicer to use for casting and retrieving. The Saragosas are less complex and somewhat easier to service and more tollerant of sand and duncking. So, I use the Saragosas for surf fishing and sometimes off shore where they might get bumped about some. I use the Stradics for all other fishing. The stradics get way more use.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

fin nor offshore's are pretty nice for the $$$ 104$ on sharkrivermailorder.com
i have used the 4500, 5500, and 6500 and liked them all. best reel for the $$$ imo...


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

jdc72cutlass said:


> Thank you. Thats really what I was looking for. Explained more of what I would need for the different types of fishing.... but one more thing. Is the Saragosa a lil better then the stradic? The saragosa seemed to be a lil more expensive. Those were the 2 I were looking at since I moved from the twin power and spheros. Either the saragosa or stradic in 8000-10000


Stradic and Saragossa are not much different. The reason Stradic more favorable is its weight. Take a look at 8k model (20oz vs 24oz).
Saragossa is just a "cheap *ss Stella"


----------

